# Dec 14th drifting on a memory cc along with Latins finest cc n BC bike and pedal car



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Drifting on a memory cc along with Latins finest cc n BC, dec 14th 2013 bike n pedal car show/toy drive at universal strike bowling alley in Moreno Valley. Entry fee $10 plus a toy Roll in time 1-4pm n show time 5pm-? Flyer coming soon... Cash prizes best of show bike $250 and best of show pedal car $250 Mark your calendars... All indors so no ez-up's or ice chest or chairs allowed. Plenty of seating n tables


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THERE WILL BE COSMIC BOWLING AND ARCADE GAMES FOR THE FAMILY N KIDS SO EVERYONE WILL BE ENTERTAINED


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ENTRY FEE FOR BIKES N P.CARS IS $10 PLUS A TOY


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

FLYER COMING SOON GOING BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We at it againg....bump tjis s***


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1 BADD ASS INDOOR NIGHT LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL 
1.DELEGATIONS IE BC
2.REFLECTIONS SOUTH EAST BC
3.VALLEYS FINEST DHS BC


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump CASH$$$$$ MONEY 50/50 RAFELS WITH ENTRY GET A FREE HOUR OF BOWLING FOOD FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:UNITED STYLES GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT THAT DAY 

TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST CC AND DRIFTING ON A MEMORY CC:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories (South LA) Pedal Cars will try to make this show


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Old Memories (South LA) Pedal Cars will try to make this show


Thanks homie hope to see you guys there all indoors don't half to worry about the weather


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

meno97 said:


> :h5:UNITED STYLES GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT THAT DAY
> 
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST CC AND DRIFTING ON A MEMORY CC:thumbsup:


Thanks hope you can make it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bump ! For a good as show , shine those low lows up and bring them out for a good one !


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/oXSDGFCx47M my homie SOUTHSIDE demon n his wife lovely Eva talking with her she said she would roll through our show n perform cause I'm the homie but still talking with her to lock it in


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going to be a good one


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will santa be there?
ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> will santa be there?
> ttt


lol his elfs well be there collecting from the peeps generous hearts


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Working on getting live performances for our show in dec so far I migh have 2 still talking with them


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Will try to go if not in Oakland with my kids


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> will santa be there? IF NOT CAN I BE HIM
> ttt


o right mike! Thats what im talkin about


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Just got added to our show in dec 
LIVE PERFORMANCE BY FEMALE RAP ARTIST JAY OUTTA THE 760 http://www.youtube.com/user/Tiny760CV/videos this is her


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTMFT FOR DRIFTING ON A MEMORY IE CC N LATINS FINEST SOCAL BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Coming out to our show as well LiL G


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*BUMP !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump CASH$$$$$ MONEY 50/50 RAFELS WITH ENTRY GET A FREE HOUR OF BOWLING FOOD FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY


Not a bad deal. Free hour with a entry!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

* TTMFT*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT GOOD


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT


meno97 said:


> :h5:UNITED STYLES GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT THAT DAY
> 
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST CC AND DRIFTING ON A MEMORY CC:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Where are the toys being donated?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

melinayazmin said:


> Where are the toys being donated?


woman's shelter for their kids in the City of San Jacinto and St Jude Children's Hospital


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

meno97 said:


> TTT


thanks brother hope to see you there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Drifting on a memory cc along with Latins finest cc n BC, Dec 14th 2013 bike n pedal car show/toy drive at universal strike bowling alley in Moreno Valley. Entry fee $10 plus a toy Roll in time 1-4pm n show time 5pm-? Flyer coming soon... Cash prizes best of show bike $250 and best of show pedal car $250 Mark your calendars... All indoors so no ez-up's or ice chest or chairs allowed. Plenty of seating n tables THERE WILL BE COSMIC BOWLING AND ARCADE GAMES FOR THE FAMILY N KIDS SO EVERYONE WILL BE ENTERTAINED,LIVE PERFORMANCE LIL G, LOVELY EVA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WaZZZZ UP BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

what time to what time is the show?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Show starts at 5pm till about 10 pm or so it's indoors


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

5pm to 10pm TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP save the date,come out & join us 4 some fun....:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump for the kids


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT !


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice giveaways,save the date come out & join us 4 some fun!!!:run:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup nice give aways and lots of $ cash money $ don't miss out


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IHEAR THE RAFFLE GOOD


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

We will try to make it out to show our support for a local event.

Sounds like a good family event.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't miss out your kids well be talking to you about this event for awhile TTT for are kids


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> We will try to make it out to show our support for a local event.
> 
> Sounds like a good family event.


:wave:thanks hope so tooooo!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


RIGHT ON BRO THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> RIGHT ON BRO THANKS :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE T*:thumbsup:*​P!!!*


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking for Vendors For our bike n pedal car show/toy drive at universal strike in Moreno Valley vendor welcomed $30 spot get at me ASAP to get your spot sorry no food vendors.

Drifting on a memory cc along with Latins finest cc n BC, Dec 14th 2013 bike n pedal car show/toy drive at universal strike bowling alley in Moreno Valley. Entry fee $10 plus a toy Roll in time 1-4pm n show time 5pm-? Flyer coming soon... Cash prizes best of show bike $250 and best of show pedal car $250 Mark your calendars... All indoors so no ez-up's or ice chest or chairs allowed. Plenty of seating n tables THERE WILL BE COSMIC BOWLING AND ARCADE GAMES FOR THE FAMILY N KIDS SO EVERYONE WILL BE ENTERTAINED,LIVE PERFORMANCE LIL G, LOVELY EVA


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it $10 per person plus a toy even if we wont be showing our vehicle at this event?

What about if we just want to attend the show and show our support?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Is it $10 per person plus a toy even if we wont be showing our vehicle at this event?
> 
> What about if we just want to attend the show and show our support?


It's free to attend even if you don't show a bike or pedal car, your more then welcome to still donate a toy If you like as well


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW ALL INDOOR STARTS AT 5PM TO 10PM


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

$$$


----------



## TwistedMemories626 (Jul 31, 2013)

i talked to this guy at the trunk or treat so Together BC will be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TwistedMemories626 said:


> i talked to this guy at the trunk or treat so Together BC will be there


 whats up playuh


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT for the kids


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP,SAVE THAT DAY!


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT for the kids


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT $$$ TTT $$$ TTT $$$ TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink:BUMP :boink: ​BUMP....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump this ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking for Vendors For our bike n pedal car show/toy drive at universal strike in Moreno Valley vendor welcomed $30 spot get at me ASAP to get your spot (714)492-0896 my direct cell joey, sorry no food vendors.

Drifting on a memory cc along with Latins finest cc n BC, Dec 14th 2013 bike n pedal car show/toy drive at universal strike bowling alley in Moreno Valley. Entry fee $10 plus a toy Roll in time 1-4pm n show time 5pm-? Flyer coming soon... Cash prizes best of show bike $250 and best of show pedal car $250 Mark your calendars... All indoors so no ez-up's or ice chest or chairs allowed. Plenty of seating n tables THERE WILL BE COSMIC BOWLING AND ARCADE GAMES FOR THE FAMILY N KIDS SO EVERYONE WILL BE ENTERTAINED,LIVE PERFORMANCE LIL G, LOVELY EVA


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice well be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT LETS DO THIS


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Nice well be there


Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ALMOST SHOW TIME


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump get your guys bikes n pedal cars ready


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP all the way live !!!!cant wait...cash $..:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TwistedMemories626 said:


> i talked to this guy at the trunk or treat so Together BC will be there[/QUOTEerwhats up member see u & the fam. the day of r show!!!~cotton kandy~


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I knoe ha


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT for all are kids and the lowrider community we do this for them


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gunna be good


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Gunna be good


Ey foo let me get that pic u posted on lefacevook


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ey foo let me get that pic u posted on lefacevook


What pic foo?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> What pic foo?


The one of ur daddy mac daddy lol hahahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> What pic foo?


The one of ur poppa big poppa lol hahahahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> What pic foo?


The one of papi papacito


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> What pic foo?


; (


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

My girls wanna hit this event gonna have to dust off the lowrider bikes isabel and angelina already asked me 3 times so sport dog all most likely be in the house ttt homies o and break bread lil homies on ur daddy photo lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> My girls wanna hit this event gonna have to dust off the lowrider bikes isabel and angelina already asked me 3 times so sport dog all most likely be in the house ttt homies o and break bread lil homies on ur daddy photo lol


 . N BIG DADDY SENT UR WAY
Thats right TTT HOPE NOTHING GOES BAD TTT SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

BUMP TTT FOR A LOCAL EVENT..

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL EVENTS.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Looking for Vendors For our bike n pedal car show/toy drive at universal strike in Moreno Valley vendor welcomed $30 spot get at me ASAP to get your spot (714)492-0896 my direct cell joey, sorry no food vendors.
> 
> Drifting on a memory cc along with Latins finest cc n BC, Dec 14th 2013 bike n pedal car show/toy drive at universal strike bowling alley in Moreno Valley. Entry fee $10 plus a toy Roll in time 1-4pm n show time 5pm-? Flyer coming soon... Cash prizes best of show bike $250 and best of show pedal car $250 Mark your calendars... All indoors so no ez-up's or ice chest or chairs allowed. Plenty of seating n tables THERE WILL BE COSMIC BOWLING AND ARCADE GAMES FOR THE FAMILY N KIDS SO EVERYONE WILL BE ENTERTAINED,LIVE PERFORMANCE LIL G, LOVELY EVA


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T TT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:bump to the finest!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DEC 14,2K14 ...... 5PM TO 10PM


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump getting closer


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Almost show time


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

2 more weeks till show time
Roll call


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO THIS SHIT TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS DO THIS SHIT TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Almost show time bump roll call


----------



## Ranfla48 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> 2 more weeks till show time
> Roll call


Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP TOOOO THE FULLEST....LETS HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH THE KIDS!:h5:​& BIKES...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty i hit u up pero ur phone off?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I think he just blocked you wey????



mr.widow-maker said:


> Sporty i hit u up pero ur phone off?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> I think he just blocked you wey????


x2:biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I think he just blocked you wey????


N he said we were friends  lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sporty i hit u up pero ur phone off?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sporty i hit u up pero ur phone off?


Is this the one and only zek ???? Ur widomaker ??? Nah !!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> N he said we were friends  lol


Hahahaha u know who I did block was ishmael that foo man I felt bad but I can breath now lol nah I didn't block none of u guys u guys my homies even the lil white kid with the spikey hair the white flava fave lol hahahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahaha u know who I did block was ishmael that foo man I felt bad but I can breath now lol nah I didn't block none of u guys u guys my homies even the lil white kid with the spikey hair the white flavafave lol hahahaha


Who club car? Or car club lol was gewd in the hood dawgy dawg


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

`BUMP ALL SEE U GUYS SAT. AM!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who club car? Or car club lol was gewd in the hood dawgy dawg


Lol enough was enough Its not that I don't like the cat just thst he needs too much attention all the private msgs was too much I don't even private msgs my wife that much lol yea had to be don't way to many tags too 4 tags a week is a bit much once a week or once a month lol homie homie no do dat


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> `BUMP ALL SEE U GUYS SAT. AM!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Lol enough was enough Its not that I don't like the cat just thst he needs too much attention all the private msgs was too much I don't even private msgs my wife that much lol yea had to be don't way to many tags too 4 tags a week is a bit much once a week or once a month lol homie homie no do dat


:roflmao:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

lil g will be performing his song bounce like a lowrider off his album different stilo be sure to check out his video and lovely eve gonna perform 3 to 4 of her songs as well be sure to come n check them out gonna be a good show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Lovely eva she gonna perform Saturday 
http://youtu.be/oXSDGFCx47M


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> [/QUOTEhello ontario classics~sporty~:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> Sporty67 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTEhello ontario classics~sporty~:wave:
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it too late for a dunk tank??? at $5 a ball and miklow on the cold seat????


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Is it too late for a dunk tank??? at $5 a ball and miklow on the cold seat????


O now u come out n play the one and only player ess te wey


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Is it too late for a dunk tank??? at $5 a ball and miklow on the cold seat????


Chales its joey bday we celebrating


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~cotton kandy~ :wave:


Sporty67 said:


> lowdude13 said:
> 
> 
> > Qvole lowdude


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> ~cotton kandy~ :wave: Bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bump ! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS SATURDAYS


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:run:tomorrow is the big day !!! lets do this!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

5PM START 5PM START


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 5PM START 5PM START


Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> O now u come out n play the one and only player ess te wey


Lol. Ya saves wey


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out. We had a good time and we all do it for a good cause!!! Have a good night and thanks for joining us on a great time out here.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out. We had a good time and we all do it for a good cause!!! Have a good night and thanks for joining us on a great time out here.


Yw n thanks for the invite we also had a good time n great cause


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Yw n thanks for the invite we also had a good time n great cause


thanks brother for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> thanks brother for the support :thumbsup:


Anytime bro ..


----------

